# سؤال- كيف يتم صناعة خلطات الماء والسكاكين ؟



## حمد المبارك (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*سؤال- كيف يتم صناعة خلاط الماء ؟ والسكاكين ؟*

- ياليت أحد يستطيع افادتنا ؟؟؟؟
س1- كيف يتم صناعة خلاطات الماء ( المستخدمة في المغاسل ودورات المياه والمطابخ ) ؟؟

أ- خطوات العملية بشكل مختصر ؟ ب- ونوع المعادن المستخدمه ؟ 

- فقد بحثت عنها كثيرا ولم اجد شئ ؟؟؟؟؟ 
( فقد تكون سباكة آلية بواسطة الاسطمبات (القوالب) ؟ لا أعلم ؟) 


س2 - كيف يتم صناعة السكاكين الحادة المستخدمة في المنازل لتقطيع اللحوم والفواكهة ؟
( هل تنتج بواسطة الحدادة الآلية( اسطمبات ) ) ؟؟؟؟ ومانوع المعدن المستخدم st ???

وياليت مقاطع فيديو للعملية .
-----------------

مع الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعا وللمنتدى ؟؟؟؟
ودعواتنا لله سبحانه وتعالى باستقرار مصر والأمان والطمأنينة والعزة لمصر .


----------



## حمد المبارك (13 أكتوبر 2011)

- إن شاء الله احد يستطيع افادتنا قريبا .


----------



## engzalata (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا هجاوبك ع السؤال التاني عشان انا كنت شغال ف مصنع تصنيع ملاعق وشوك وسكاكين ستانليس

أولا المادة الخام : ستانليس ستيل
ثانيا طريقة التصنيع: عن طريق المكابس الفريكشن
الشرح:
يتم عمل رسمه بالاوتوكاد لشكل يد السكينة والسلاح كل ع حدة
يتم تحويل رسمة الاوتوكاد لبرنامج كاد/كام مثل آرت كام لعمل برنامج تشغيل الاسطمبة الخاصة باليد والسلاح علي ماكينة التفريز السي ان سي
يتم عمل الاسطمبة علي برنامج سي ان سي - الاسطمبة تكون من الصلب
يتم استخدام الاسطمبة لأنتاج السكينة بالكامل

طبعا فيه مراحل تانية ف النص بس ده شرح سريع


----------



## حمد المبارك (15 أكتوبر 2011)

engzalata بارك الله فيك أخي على هذه المعلومات ونرجو المزيد منك خاصة بأنك عملت في مصنع والمعلومات الفنية والخبرة لا تقدر بثمن وجزاك الله كل خير .

وننتظر المزيد من باقي الإخوان إن شاء الله .


----------



## حمد المبارك (6 نوفمبر 2011)

قبل قليل برنامج ديسكفري الشهير كيف يصنع هذا ؟ تم عرضه على القناة التربوية السورية

( كيف يتم صناعة الشوك والملاعق والسكاكين المعدنية + صناعة المظلات اليدوية + محرك القوارب الصغيرة )


-- وطريقة صناعة الشوك والملاعق المعدنية كما تفضل الأخ الكريم engzalata  
يتم صناعتهم عن طريق المكابس - الخطوات الأساسية :
1- يتم تجهيز الرسم للموديل
2-يتم قص العينات من معدن ستانليس ستيل ( الشكل الأولي ) ( شكل مسطح للمنتج ) بواسطة مكبس
3- يتم كبس المنتج بواسطة المكبس والقالب (الاسطمبه ) حتى يأخذ المنتج الشكل النهائي .
( فالملعقة تأخذ شكل التقويس النهائي ( التقعيره النهائية )) .
وكذلك الشوك . ولكل منتج قالب خاص حسب التصميم .

-- وبالنسبة للسكين المعدني :
فيتم صناعة المقبض من نصفين ثم يتم لحامهم مع بعض
ومن ثم تركيب سلاح السكين في المقبض بواسطة الغراء 
وتتم له عمليات أخرى مثل عملية الصقل والتلميع . 
------------ 

ومن يستطيع من الإخوان البحث عن هذا الفيديو أو المقطع فنرجو إرفاق الرابط هنا 

مع الشكر والتقدير لمن يحاول ويبذل جهد من أجل الوصول للمعلومة حتى يستفيد منها الجميع ،،،،


----------

